# PLEASE HELP: External monitor screen shaking when in extended mode...



## aschreiber2010

Ok, so I have an external monitor that I hook up to my laptop (Gateway NV79 running Windows7) and use in extended desktop mode.  I have been doing this with a VGA for a month or so now with no problems.  However, when I run the HDMI out to the DVID in through my HDMI->DVID cable, the external monitor's screen unceasingly shakes or vibrates small amounts very quickly.  It only does this when the screen is in extended mode and works perfectly fine in projector only and duplicate modes.  I have updated all the drivers of my monitor and graphics card and everything else I could think of.  What can I do?  Please help me, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## wolfeking

check the resolution and refresh rates on your monitor. Set them equal to your laptop LCD (unless it exceeds the native of the monitor, in which case just set them to native). Once you've done this, does it stop shaking? if so, it could be a issue with your graphics card putting out different refresh rates and resolutions at the same time causing a conflict. 
If your graphics card is integrated or INTEL, it may not have the power to push a high resolution monitor, which may present as picture instability (your shaking), or no picture at all. For instance, I have a preGMA graphics engine in my IBM, and I can hook it up to my HDTV/Monitor via svideo out, but only up to 1366X760. My HP with HD4250 can run it up to 1920X1200 without issue. 
Be sure to check your resolution, as most of the time resolution is more important than size.


----------

